# Honing a cylinder



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Can someone tell my why in the he77 a machine shop would tell me that if i hone the cylinder it wont work .. should i trust this guy or what . My cylinder doesnt have any scaring in it . since it has sat in my cold cold room it has a small spot were surface rust has made its home at for now . till i hone it . can someone tell me what exactly cylinder honing does . am i going to have to get a bigger piston and ring . I hope not i dont want it ( Bored ) i want my stock 498CC sportsman to run like a good wheeler . so as stated can someone please explain ASAP


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

He's trying to get your money unless it's rusted and pitted bad. If it's minor surface rust hone away. There's alot to it to be extremely professional, inside mic's, is the cylinder egg shaped, low spots etc. If it was running and not smoking before you took it apart, run a dingleberry hone through it a few times and put the thing back together.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

A quick google search found this...

http://www.ehow.com/how_4727370_hone-cylinder.html


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks bruin this guy told my fiancee that the middle will dip like warping . the cylinder as i stated has very very little rust and its surface rust . hasnt been touched it has towels stuff in it to make sure the moisture dont get to it and not to mention its in my house . he said 15 dollars to hone my cylinder but the way yall are sounding is hes trying to scew me .. is this hard to do .. if not i may do it .


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Not hard at all. The hone can be kinda expensive. Do a little research on the cross hatch pattern you are trying to get inside the cylinder bore when you hone it. The whole purpose of honing is to remove any surface rust or small imperfections in the cylinder wall and to provide a good cross hatch patter for new rings. A good cross hatch pattern will ensure proper ring seating. You don't want to over do it though. Just enough to remove the rust and get a good pattern. Are you familiar with checking the ring end gap after it's honed? If you have a service manual it will tell you tolerances on the ring gap.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Check this out.

http://www.hastingsmfg.com/ServiceTips/cylinder_bore_refinishing.htm


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

im not familiar with it . but maybe you could help me find out what it is and what i need to buy or something .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

ok well im a little lost after reading that . wow .. umm you think i should just take to this machine shop or find another one ..


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ormudboy09 said:


> Thanks bruin this guy told my fiancee that the middle will dip like warping


He's trying to scare you into having it bored. We're not talking about building an engine with a 15K rpm redline here.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you do much water riding, you'll probably be putting another set of rings in it again soon anyway. LOL


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

i do water riding yes but im not gonna be drowning it i dont sit there and just play in the water so i think imma take it to a machine shop some where else or ask him if he can do it without screwing my [email protected] up


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ormudboy09 said:


> im not gonna be drowning it


We all say that! LOL

$15 to have it honed is less than the hone would cost. I can tell you in a pinch, I've taken steel wool to the surface rust inside a cylinder wall. I'm not recommending that but at the time I didn't have the funds to buy a hone nor the want to take it anywhere.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

well i cant fit my hand in the cylinder much less anything else with it . but no i dont go out and ride in 6 foot water crossings all the time i cross if i have to but i dont always water ride im more i guess of the having fun in the mud guy . but idk . I mean you think i should find a better place to do it . or .. i mean this is like hard to decide because i wanna get riding . but its hard to do .. geesh . i miss riding . but yeah man .think i shoud let this guy do this hone job or take it some where else


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I rolled my Prairie in the sand pit at mud creek. My rings stuck so I took it apart, used a hammer and chisel to remove the rings, honed the cylinder walls, reinstalled the OLD rings, put it back together and it's still running fine. That was about three years ago. 

Yea I'm cheap. LOL


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

haha i see . well as i stated imma go and get it honed at a diff shop . and get my rings and what nots installed and ride her asap


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well this is a lovley situation . The local dealership uses this shop .


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL, not laughing at ya, laughing wit ya.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I would go to another town


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

The dealership i have here are 1 one in texas litterally with service and sales . so i think while im at it . imma just bore it over .20 and slap a new piston in it and hope its good .


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

If it is a nickasil cylinder not steel it can not be honed. other than that I have a good machine shop (HONEST) that does my work ,mine honed for $30 each and cleaned up. If you wanna ship to florida. he also resurfaced the heads for my bruit. Steves Machine Shop on rt. 520 in Cocoa Fl.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

It defiantly ain't nickelsiel its steel . i found out that i could get it bored and new piston and rings for under 200 . so idk . im still thinking


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Good luck keep us posted.I would recommend a machinest do the work.I've screwed up more than a few things on my bike on my own.gets costly.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

you better bet a machine shop will do the boring and what not . im thinking of going ahead and getting my head milled as hair too . 

So as i stated 200 dollars aint that bad . but it deff is when you dont got alot of money to spend


----------



## sprintertech (Nov 22, 2009)

surface rust?....a couple passes would get that off....and 15bucks aint bad to have someone with experience do the work....if ya got the money put the new piston in...


----------

